# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Best Country Bands

## OceanloverOH

Just in the mood to listen to some really good country bands tonight!

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Fishing in the Dark

----------


## OceanloverOH

Georgia Satellites - Keep Your Hands to Yourself

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-10-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Kentucky Headhunters - Walk Softly On This Heart of Mine

----------


## OceanloverOH

Alabama (of course!) - Dixieland Delight

----------


## OceanloverOH

Bellamy Brothers - Let Your Love Flow

----------


## OceanloverOH

Charlie Daniels Band - Devil Went Down to Georgia

----------


## OceanloverOH

Pirates of the Mississippi - Feed Jake

----------


## OceanloverOH

.38 Special - Hold On Loosely

----------


## OceanloverOH

Allman Brothers - Midnight Rider (really cool acoustic version)

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-10-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Pure Prairie League - Amie (unfortunately, couldn't find a decent video)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See



That's all I can come up with tonight........enjoy!

----------


## Roadmaster



----------


## Roadmaster

Loved these old ones

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Good thread! I'll put up some of my stuff later.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 


John Fogerty.......one of my all-time faves....ohhhh, HOW did I forget Creedence when I was posting videos last night????  It was late, yeah, that was it....it was late and I was tired!   :Dang:    Thanks for posting this, @roadmaster!

----------


## OceanloverOH

The Band - The Weight


True story about this song:  When I was in my early 20s, I was living in Texas, and my favorite local band used to perform this song on dance night at the night club on base.  My 3D name happens to be Ann and a lot of people call me Annie.....and instead of "Take a load off Annie, take a load for free", the local band used to sing "Take your clothes off, Annie, give your clothes to me".  Well, I was young and dumb and one night I was REALLY drunk, and........I started to do just that.  Hubby had to throw me over his shoulder and get me outta there fast!  

 :Terribletowel:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I'm about to go squatching if the other shitbags can get their act together, and I saw this.  I'm a country music fan and was going to come back to it, but I am feeling spry this morning and honest.

This is one of my favorite country bands and I used to think this song was hokey, but this morning I had a revelation.  I've been on a long, broken road that I didn't always understand, but now I'm grateful for it.




 @Rina_Dragonborn

you've been my good friend.  You comforted me in ways you'll never understand.  We've both had a broken road that led through Afghanistan, but this morning I say God Bless that broken road.

((blows kiss))

----------

OceanloverOH (08-10-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-10-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I'm about to go squatching if the other shitbags can get their act together, and I saw this.  I'm a country music fan and was going to come back to it, but I am feeling spry this morning and honest.
> 
> This is one of my favorite country bands and I used to think this song was hokey, but this morning I had a revelation.  I've been on a long, broken road that I didn't always understand, but now I'm grateful for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  @Rina_Dragonborn
> 
> ...


What a heartfelt post, @TheTemporaryBG!  I'm a lyrics gal....and this song has one powerful message to it, besides just being a really great song.  Thanks for posting it.

P.S.  What the HELL is squatching????????????????

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-10-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> What a heartfelt post, @TheTemporaryBG!  I'm a lyrics gal....and this song has one powerful message to it, besides just being a really great song.  Thanks for posting it.
> 
> P.S.  What the HELL is squatching????????????????


LOL.  We're going camping and Bigfoot hunting.

----------


## Guest

> I'm about to go squatching if the other shitbags can get their act together, and I saw this.  I'm a country music fan and was going to come back to it, but I am feeling spry this morning and honest.
> 
> This is one of my favorite country bands and I used to think this song was hokey, but this morning I had a revelation.  I've been on a long, broken road that I didn't always understand, but now I'm grateful for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  @Rina_Dragonborn
> 
> ...


BG,

my dear friend.  I have no words.  Just:

 



...and don't let the Squatch get ya.  I'd miss you if you were gone.

----------

OceanloverOH (08-10-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-10-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-10-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> BG,
> 
> my dear friend.  I have no words.  Just:
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...and don't let the Squatch get ya.  I'd miss you if you were gone.



It's enough.   :Smile:

----------


## countryboy

Okay you guys, enough of that mushy shit.  :Big Grin:

----------


## countryboy

Dwight can sing some duets now, eh? And KD Lang, well, one of a kind voice.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-10-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I never hear about KD Lang anymore.

great voice.

----------

countryboy (08-10-2013)

----------


## Archer

Good lord some good bands but to me this is country!









And no music but:



Yall don't like it you can suck my... Shit that may not work if it is a guy so KISS MY ASS.

And Modern Rock n' Roll aint Rock n' Roll!

----------

countryboy (08-10-2013),Roadmaster (08-10-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Good lord some good bands but to me this is country!
> 
> Yall don't like it you can suck my... Shit that may not work if it is a guy so KISS MY ASS.
> 
> And Modern Rock n' Roll aint Rock n' Roll!


I love me some classic country music; no ass-kissin' from here!  How about some of the classic ladies, like Patsy and Loretta?

----------

countryboy (08-10-2013)

----------


## countryboy

A lot of people like country music, as long as it doesn't have too much "twang". To that I say, THE MORE *TWANG* THE BETTER!!! Ain't nobody got more twang than Junior.  :Wink:

----------


## Archer

> I love me some classic country music; no ass-kissin' from here!  How about some of the classic ladies, like Patsy and Loretta?


Love them as well. I like some of the things modern singers do as well but to me most are more into pop culture and they lose the damn blues aspect.

And what the hell is this Beer and Jesus crap I heard? When he comes back few will truly enter...

----------


## OceanloverOH

[QUOTE=countryboy;114290]A lot of people like country music, as long as it doesn't have too much "twang". To that I say, THE MORE *TWANG* THE BETTER!!! Ain't nobody got more twang than Junior.  :Wink: 

Well, sweetie......I bet your screen name is countryboy for a reason!   :Smiley Char092:

----------

countryboy (08-10-2013)

----------


## Perianne

I'm a country girl, but I listen to classic rock 'n roll.  I had to dig deep to find a country song I liked, and this is it:

----------


## OceanloverOH

John Anderson is great......in the 80s, I loved Swingin'!

----------


## Archer

> A lot of people like country music, as long as it doesn't have too much "twang". To that I say, THE MORE *TWANG* THE BETTER!!! Ain't nobody got more twang than Junior.


And don't forget the occasional yodel le he!

One of my top five is this guy and this song brings tears to my eyes thinking about my dead daddy. It was his favorite:



BTW I have all of the music (think I have skeeter somewhere) on CD some, on tape and the rest on LP. All the 8 tracks have been copied.

Still I am not limited! Gots me some KC and the Sunshine band as well :Smile:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow



----------

Archer (08-10-2013),countryboy (08-10-2013),Roadmaster (08-10-2013)

----------


## Perianne

I don't know how old this song is.  But the movie is from the 1930's, so I assume it is old.  (don't really know much about country music)

----------

Archer (08-10-2013),Roadmaster (08-10-2013)

----------


## Archer

> 


I like the lyrics on the last one but he can keep that modern Rock n' Roll music sound. Aint no damn twang.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> A lot of people like country music, as long as it doesn't have too much "twang". To that I say, THE MORE *TWANG* THE BETTER!!!






 :Wink:

----------

countryboy (08-10-2013)

----------


## Archer

> I don't know how old this song is.  But the movie is from the 1930's, so I assume it is old.  (don't really know much about country music)


Old sound! Amen sister!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'm a country girl, but I listen to classic rock 'n roll.  I had to dig deep to find a country song I liked, and this is it:


That's one of my favorite John Anderson songs, right after "Swingin'," "Seminole Wind," and "1959."

----------


## OceanloverOH

I think y'all are having almost as much fun with this thread as I did when I posted it last night!  I'm so glad you're enjoying it!

----------

Archer (08-10-2013),countryboy (08-10-2013),Perianne (08-10-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-10-2013)

----------


## countryboy

> And don't forget the occasional yodel le he!
> 
> One of my top five is this guy and this song brings tears to my eyes thinking about my dead daddy. It was his favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I have all of the music (think I have skeeter somewhere) on CD some, on tape and the rest on LP. All the 8 tracks have been copied.
> 
> Still I am not limited! Gots me some KC and the Sunshine band as well


Oh yeah, I love a good yodel. Not to be a one man fan, but Junior throws in the occasional.....




Oh yeah, my taste in music is rather eclectic too. I have mixes that go from Judas Priest, to Bob Marley, to Dwight Yoakam.  :Big Grin:

----------


## OceanloverOH

I can't listen to the really heavy metal, rap, or super jazzy jazz (the kind that just sounds like a jam session)....they seriously give me a headache.  There has to be a discernable melody for me to enjoy it.....but I love most other kinds of music.

----------


## Roadmaster

> John Fogerty.......one of my all-time faves....ohhhh,


Mine too.

----------


## Roadmaster



----------


## Roadmaster



----------


## Perianne

> There has to be a discernable melody for me to enjoy it.....but I love most other kinds of music.


You mean like the most beautiful sound in the world (according to Obama)?

----------


## Roadmaster



----------


## OceanloverOH

> You mean like the most beautiful sound in the world (according to Obama)?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow



----------


## Roadmaster

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Roadmaster



----------


## Roadmaster

Okay that's enough for me tonight.

----------


## OceanloverOH

The Fabulous Thunderbirds - Tuff Enuff

----------


## OceanloverOH

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama (not _really_ country, but I adore southern rock!)

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-11-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

More southern rock - Mountain with Mississippi Queen

----------


## OceanloverOH

Sugarland - Stay (Jennifer Nettles has a _beautiful_ voice....and this song brings tears)

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-11-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

This song makes me legit cry. For all our military folks:

----------

OceanloverOH (08-11-2013)

----------


## gamewell45

My choice would be Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen performing Diggy Liggy Lo.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

This is also a legit cry song for me, because, like "Hurt," it has meaning for my life from my past. Couldn't find a good version on YouTube though, but it's "Don't Take The Girl" by Tim McGraw:

----------


## countryboy



----------


## countryboy



----------


## exotix



----------


## OceanloverOH

> 


WOW!  The girl has GOT some pipes!  Thanks for that, @exotix; I really enjoyed it.

----------

exotix (08-11-2013)

----------

